# general season muzzle loader success



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

hammered this bull on the opening morning just after daylight not a bad bull for a general season hunt and a ole codger like myself


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

Congrats!!
Is he broken off on the one side, or just goofy?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

nicely done


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

broke off right at his seconds


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I am jealous


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Not bad at all, good job congrats 8)


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

congrats, nice bull


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Congrats. That is still one hint I need to put on my bucket list. I am anxious to try the muzzy bull hunt in utah. A neighbor of mine went out this year and scored on a nice 6x6 bull. It was awesome to hear him tell his story.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Well done Mack, congrats.


----------

